# Shotgun actions



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What kinds of shotgun actions do you have?


Multiple choice


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

......................uh,........searching for the choices..........be back...........:mrgreen:


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

two remington 870 pumps and one 11-87 semi auto


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One old Savage 20ga pump is all I have left. It's still a good shooter but I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Remington 1148 .410, Remington 1100 12ga, Remington 1100 20 ga, Remington first hammerless 12 ga (bottom eject), Berretta Urika In 12 ga, H&R 20 ga Single shot, .410/45colt Derringer (Unrecolected maker - el cheapo).


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

2 Ithaca's both are pump action


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Pump for social work. O/U for skeet/trap. I have an autoloader that I keep around for when I take guest skeet/trap shooting.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> Pump for social work.


I know some Social Workers. I've never seen them carry shotguns, though.

But some of 'em probably should for when confronting angry parents.

WM


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Slide action. A side-by-side is on the "one of these days" list.


----------



## a1huntingsupply (Jun 23, 2007)

Remington 870 pump action


----------



## Twolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Semi- Auto: Browning gold and browning A5


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Remington 1100 in 12 and 20 guage
Winchester Defender 12 guage x 2, 1 wood 1 syn.
Savage single 20 guage
Snakecharmer 410
Kahn(Turkish) over and under 12 guage

Looking for a cheap Stoeger Coach Gun 12 Guage.

Is that enough?


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

Rem 870 pump marine magnum


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

Mossberg 500 pistol grip 12 ga.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Mossberg 500:mrgreen:
Scott


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

brand new Benelli Supernova 12ga pump action.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*So far ...*

a simple Mossberg 500 with an extended tube ~

a Stoeger O/U for birds ~

P.S. ~ a little shout out to Santa .... a Ruger Red Label scattergun would be nice for Xmas. I've been good ... sorta ~ :smt077


----------



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

have 3 autoloaders and an old win. pump.....i love the gas auto's for there push rather than kick.......


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

I have 3 pumps,1 single, 1 side by side, 1 bolt, 1 auto


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

3 pumps, 1 SxS, 2 singles(10ga and 12ga) and an Ithica #66 leveraction single


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

1100, nuff said!


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Always a pump for home defense. Hopefully the sound of that round being chambered will put a stop to whatever antisocial behavior may be happening.


----------



## brokenviewfinder (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought a O/U Franchi 30 inch "sporting clays" model 3 years ago, for trap, and it totally got me back into shooting. Then I got a CZ .22 rifle, for fun. Now I "need" a semi-auto handgun... but after that I'll be satisfied, right? right?
:anim_lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Ruger Red Label and 4 pumps: 870 Supermag, Win 1300, Ithaca 37 and a Mossberg 500. All in 12 ga except the 500 in 20 ga.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a pump, a Mossberg 500A to be exact, but I actually prefer the old recoil operated square back Browning design. They are heavy, and they do hit you hard, but there's just something about them. I just seem to be able to hit better with one of them. I had my Grandfathers until I lost it in a divorce. An old Belgian made A-5. Ser# 4031xx. I haven't tried one of the new Benelli's yet and probably won't unless it belongs to someone else. I caant afford one.LOL


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

2 single shot , 1 SxS, 1 Bolt, 1 ithica 16ga featherweight pump (i love that gun, it weighs less fully loaded then my mossy 500 did empty. Course it kicks like a stung mule.)


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Winchester 1300 pump,Ithaca mod 37 pump,Remington pre-mod 11 auto.


----------



## Tommy98016 (Jan 15, 2008)

Pump

Mossberg 590A1


----------

